
Controversial Hacking Cases of the Past Decade - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/cfaa-computer-fraud-abuse-act-most-controversial-computer-hacking-cases/
======
rce
So will the CFAA be getting even worse now that CISA is passing? I recall talk
of some bad CFAA amendments being in CISA.

